# need driver for supremefx 2



## Tony.b99 (Mar 9, 2007)

hi all
a have a supremefx 2 soundcard but can't seem to get any sound, maybe as i dont have any drivers but vista 32bit says its installed correctly.
please can anybody help me.....
much appriciated xx


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Please download and install PC Wizard from my sig. Run it and go to FILE, SAVE AS, and click ok. THen copy that text into this thread please.


----------



## apexuk (Aug 23, 2008)

I also have the same problem any luck ?


----------

